

Space-Filling Curves in Geospatial Applications - dhotson
http://www.ddj.com/184410998

======
wwalker3
It's always nice to learn something I'd never even heard of before that's so
simple. The article is about how you can use a neat trick (space-filling
curves) to turn a multidimensional search into a set of one-dimensional
searches, which could come in handy in many areas, not just geospatial ones.

